# phaeton will not come out of jack mode without vag 5051



## ae86boy (Jul 9, 2013)

Took the car to the dealer to get an alignment done after i lowered the car using vcds.

we had to mess with it a bit on a hoist as one of the tires had a nail in it. so, the tech put it in jack mode and lifted it, removed the wheels, patched and rotated the tires etc. i took the car out for a spin and played with the air suspension up and down as i drove, and then deliberated left it set on high when i rolled it back into the dealer looking to have some fun with the tech before the alignment.

i thought it would be funny if it was the opposite of lowered. needless to say the prank worked as it was stuck in the high position...permanently. so, joking aside, we lifted hoisted it up and had a look, played with settings etc. the tech put it back in jack mode to lift it and it never came off. no matter what settings we did (up down) or how far we drove it, it stayed in jack mode.

the only way to get it out was to hook up to the shop's large 5051 computer system to undo it...all the other softwares we used failed, including the vcds. the next day, it was up on the hoist again, and again, it would not come off jack mode, requiring 5051 intervention again.

any ideas? a scan says that 34 is faulty, but once cleared the car is fine and the fault does not come back unless put into jack mode.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

The easiest way to get the car out of jack mode is to start the engine, then press the button that adjusts the ride height, lift the car to the highest level, then return it to the normal level.

Another way of getting it out of jack mode is to drive the car at a speed of 50 km/h (about 30 MPH) or faster.

Finally, there is the "normal" way of getting it out of jack mode, which is to press and hold the two buttons (same two you used to put it into jack mode) for 5 seconds.

Jack mode is nothing more than simply switching the suspension controller off, that's all.

Michael


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

I find that my cars both come out of jack mode if when I start to drive - and at about the same speed that it locks all the doors - I think this is 6mph. 

I often have trouble getting into jack mode - there's a whole thread about this - but never had any trouble at all with getting it out. All the methods Michael suggests work for me too.

Good luck

M


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

I've never once used jack mode on any of the 3 Phaeton I work on.

I just drive them into my garage, lift em up, do work.. drop down and start the car and drive out.

Once you drive, everything goes back to normal. You may see a soft code on a scan, but it doesn't affect anything..and these cars always have soft codes for all sorts of things... voltage, intermittent this and that..

No worries.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

+1 on Josh's method. I put mine in jacking mode if I remember, but most of the time I don't. Doesn't appear to make the slightest difference.


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

First time I brought my car in for its annual road safety inspection, they managed to beach the car on the ramp as the lifted the front wheel off the ramp and the car lowered the front to compensate. 

funny to see, and took some time to sort out.

Since then the always ask. "did you put it in workshop mode?"

If you lift by the body with a lifter I would agree it make no difference.

Regards,

Johan


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Was the ignition switched on? I wonder if that's when it's important?


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

invisiblewave said:


> +1 on Josh's method. I put mine in jacking mode if I remember, but most of the time I don't. Doesn't appear to make the slightest difference.


Once when I jacked up the GP1 without it in jack mode, after a bit the car dis slowly start to lower the wheel as though feeling the ground.... it was a bit odd.. and I didn't like it!


----------



## ae86boy (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys.

Michael, i should have been more specific. We did all of those things first...it was the ride height adjustment we tried first and failed. We tried the two button trick and driving it up to 80kphme and that didnt do it either.


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

Is it possible that your switches (the two buttons) used to set to jack mode is broken and stuck? Confusing the heck out of the computer?


----------



## ae86boy (Jul 9, 2013)

I dont believe that to be the case, but it is an interesting suggestion. Both buttons operate normally when used independently, and the car goes into jack mode exactly the way it should. But for some reason it wont turn off and only the 5051car system will correct it. No other systems seem to undo it.


----------



## Tiger0002 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hmm... then what I would suggest is to have the VW mechanic to 'reset' the entire car systems and see if that fixes the problem.

The fact that your car won't get off the jack mode even when you drive past 5MPH... means that the speedometer cluster is not sending the signal to the suspension module to trigger it to turn off the jack mode.

So do the entire car reset... all the modules.


The reason I suggested this is because when I first got my car and want them to program the new key to the car... they could not do it... they tried hours. In the end, they reset the whole car and then they were able to program the new key in as it should have done.

The service rep basically said that one module was shouting so loud in the 'hallway' (CANBUS) that the other computers cannot hear the commands from the VAGCOM.


----------



## ae86boy (Jul 9, 2013)

I think that is a good idea. I will look to do so in the coming weeks. I can always reset its systems back where they are come spring.


----------



## gdemos (Feb 5, 2012)

*Stuck in JACK MODE*

i have my 04 PHaeton at the VW Dealer right now for service.
i've had the Level Fault Workshop for sometime and asked them to check it out (LHS issue, sensor issue, controller arm issue?)

anyway they just called me to say they are "Stuck in JACK MODE" and they want to charge me for additional diag time.
I did not instruct them to put it in Jack Mode in the first place...

so i told them:
a) start engine, attempt to raise level to highest and return to normal [that won't work since the level fault workshop is an issue we know]
b) drive over 30 mph
c) attempt to enter Jack Mode (hold Level + Suspension buttons simoltaneously) and hold for 5 seconds
d) reset all controllers with their Dealer computer

any other suggestions?
-Greg


----------



## gdemos (Feb 5, 2012)

gdemos said:


> i have my 04 PHaeton at the VW Dealer right now for service.
> i've had the Level Fault Workshop for sometime and asked them to check it out (LHS issue, sensor issue, controller arm issue?)
> 
> anyway they just called me to say they are "Stuck in JACK MODE" and they want to charge me for additional diag time.
> ...


Ok... well I had the same fault when i ran the VAG COM : OPEN CIRCUIT POWER TO GROUND, and now that is also what the Dealer is seeing.
they say 3 hours @ $110/hour to diag this.

thoughts?


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

gdemos said:


> Ok... well I had the same fault when i ran the VAG COM : OPEN CIRCUIT POWER TO GROUND, and now that is also what the Dealer is seeing.
> they say 3 hours @ $110/hour to diag this.
> 
> thoughts?




Get a different dealer? (keep in mind, I *hate* dealers).


Technically- the fault can NOT be open circuit AND power to ground at the same time- or else amperage would surpass bits of metal in the fuses...the 2nd 'fault' preceding the first..:beer:


----------

